# Raleigh International



## jaysonsd (Apr 16, 2015)

Hey guys,

In the endless wanderlust that is me, I'm interviewing with a UK outfit that's a non-profit called Raleigh International.  They do relief efforts in water/sanitation but need paramedics (along with doctors and nurses).  No, its not paid, but it looks interesting.  Was wondering if anyone had any experience?

Thanks,
Jayson


----------



## gnosis (Apr 26, 2015)

It's not only not paid, it's actually pretty expensive. I've heard it's alright, but you're mostly babysitting kids on field trips.


----------



## jaysonsd (Apr 29, 2015)

Yeah, I declined, more investigation did not serve to better their standing.  Should have known.  I get emails about the disaster in Nepal and still can't find a way to help other than the usual 'send us money, send us money' route UNHCR goes along with other charities.  It gets annoying, I have time and expertise to provide, not money.


----------

